# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Рейтинг антивирусов. Каким антивирусом Вы пользуетесь?

## sergey_gum

Мне просто интересно.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

У меня сейчас стоит бета КАВ 2006. Пока много много глюков  :Sad:

----------


## sergey_gum

> У меня сейчас стоит бета КАВ 2006. Пока много много глюков


Я потому её и снёс

----------


## egik

KAV форева!

----------


## anton_dr

Забыл добавить "другой", или хотя бы еще несколько вариантов

----------


## Iceman

И более того, нет ещё одного - ВБА32. Собственно им и пользуюсь на текущий момент.

----------


## anton_dr

> И более того, нет ещё одного - ВБА32. Собственно им и пользуюсь на текущий момент.


Кстати, хоть и отношусь к нему с симпатией, но - вчерашний пример. АВЗ нашел 50 вирусов. После него VBA еще столько же. После них прошелся каспером - 144 вируса. Под конец -АдАваре: еще один + куки. Как вы думаете, какой я антивирус предпочитаю? Каспер находит и после BitDefender и PC-Cillin

----------


## парень



----------


## Geser

> Кстати, хоть и отношусь к нему с симпатией, но - вчерашний пример. АВЗ нашел 50 вирусов. После него VBA еще столько же. После них прошелся каспером - 144 вируса. Под конец -АдАваре: еще один + куки. Как вы думаете, какой я антивирус предпочитаю? Каспер находит и после BitDefender и PC-Cillin


Конечно КАВ сегодня лидер по качеству детектирования. Но и грузит он машину не слабо. Потому многие предпочитают более шустрые антивирусы. У меня самого ДрВеб почти год стоял, только потому что он просто незаметен.

P.S. Если релиз КАВ 2006 будет нормально работать, то конкурентов у него просто не будет.

----------


## sergey_gum

> 


А разве Symantec antivirus и Norton не одно и тоже? Ведь производитель то один  :Huh:

----------


## Geser

> А разве Symantec antivirus и Norton не одно и тоже? Ведь производитель то один


Одно, только SAV для корпоративных пользователей. Хотя прикол в том, что домашний вариант находит больше  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

> Конечно КАВ сегодня лидер по качеству детектирования. Но и грузит он машину не слабо. Потому многие предпочитают более шустрые антивирусы. У меня самого ДрВеб почти год стоял, только потому что он просто незаметен.
> 
> P.S. Если релиз КАВ 2006 будет нормально работать, то конкурентов у него просто не будет.


Максимум, что я видел - 35 метров - принастройках на максимуме, при копировании инфы, работе в инете, почте. При этом, допустим в Панде если выставить все на максимум - жрет 80-90 метров.

----------


## sergey_gum

> Конечно КАВ сегодня лидер по качеству детектирования. Но и грузит он машину не слабо. Потому многие предпочитают более шустрые антивирусы. У меня самого ДрВеб почти год стоял, только потому что он просто незаметен.
> 
> P.S. Если релиз КАВ 2006 будет нормально работать, то конкурентов у него просто не будет.


Интересно, когда они релиз выпустят, в 2006 году  :Undecided:

----------


## Geser

> Максимум, что я видел - 35 метров - принастройках на максимуме, при копировании инфы, работе в инете, почте. При этом, допустим в Панде если выставить все на максимум - жрет 80-90 метров.


Дело не в памяти, а в загрузке процессора. И загружается Винда помедленнее, и программы медленнее запускаются, и при открытии папки с большим количеством файлов подтормаживает. Конечно всё это не смертельно, но местами раздражает. В 2006 можно отключить проверку файлов при открытии. Это должно убрать тормоза. Плюс у них там еще какие-то фокусы с выборочной проверкой файлов. Неизвестно насколько эффективные, правда.

----------


## Fresh

Я пользуюсь VirusChaser 2(коруский клон Dr.Web'a) как резидентом и Касперским 5ю020 и бетой ВБА 32 как on-demand scanners.
Перед єтим пользовался демо-версиями F-Secure AV 2005 , Bitdefender 8 Pro Plus ,VirusBuster Personal 2005 , Mcafee 8

----------


## Fresh

Да,забыл-F-Prot 3.16 b еще юзал. Нынешний выбор как по мне оптимальный. Bitdefender только с Касперским на одной машине уживается.

----------


## Iceman

> Конечно КАВ сегодня лидер по качеству детектирования. Но и грузит он машину не слабо. Потому многие предпочитают более шустрые антивирусы. У меня самого ДрВеб почти год стоял, только потому что он просто незаметен.
> 
> P.S. Если релиз КАВ 2006 будет нормально работать, то конкурентов у него просто не будет.


Во, правильно, в точку попал. Именно так и можно выразиться. Полностью согласен.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

KAV 4.5 . Хотя было несколько случаев когда то что детектировалось KAVом на virusscan мой антивирус не видел, наверное пора переходить на более современную версию  :Smiley: .

----------


## anton_dr

> Да,забыл-F-Prot 3.16 b еще юзал. Нынешний выбор как по мне оптимальный. Bitdefender только с Касперским на одной машине уживается.


Еще с Авастом живет.

----------


## Zion

А что McAfee уже не катируется? У меня 8.0 стоит и я очень доволен... Шустрый (машину не грузит) и продуктивный... =)

По моему оптыту, McAfee очень распространен в крупных западных компаниях (несколько раз видел, что даже банки им пользуются)...

----------


## Палыч

Антивирус Касперского Personal 5.0.227
Моя машина: P3, 1G тактовая, 512Mb оперативка. Тормоза есть, но незначительные, комфортной работе не мешают. Предпочитаю поступиться небольшой частью скорости в пользу эффективности и надёжности. Ещё хочу добавить, что, насколько я знаю, ни один "зверёк" не может остановить процессы Каспера. Чего не скажешь о других антивирусах...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Minos

А почему разрешается выбрать только одного антивируса?
У меня например мониторит VBA, почту проверяет DrWeb, ICQ и P2P трафик  фильтрует AVAST, в качестве поддержки сканеры KAV и BitDefender, ну и Clamav за компанию.  :Wink:  

P.S. Нет. Нет. Я не параноик, у меня и справка есть   :Wink:

----------


## SDA

Правильный вопрос, у меня  Антивирус Касперского версии 5.0.200 (рабочая станция) и сканером DrWeb в связке с Адинфом. :Smoke Man:

----------


## Xen

Ну и опрос! А где же варианты "Другое" и "Не пользуюсь" ? ;-)

На основной рабочей машине у меня антивируса нет (лишние драйвера нафиг не сдались), на остальных - стоит много чего, сейчас уже и не упомню  :Wink:  лидирует KAV

----------


## ron

А у менй воще стоит другой а тут нету такои опции надо бы ввести

----------


## SERG1

Пользуюсь DrWeb 4.32b

----------


## Geser

> Ну и опрос! А где же варианты "Другое" и "Не пользуюсь" ? ;-)


Добавил

----------


## sergey_gum

> А почему разрешается выбрать только одного антивируса?
> У меня например мониторит VBA, почту проверяет DrWeb, ICQ и P2P трафик  фильтрует AVAST, в качестве поддержки сканеры KAV и BitDefender, ну и Clamav за компанию.  
> 
> P.S. Нет. Нет. Я не параноик, у меня и справка есть


Они трафик обновлениями не грузят?  :Smiley:

----------


## Гость

Постоянно стоит Avast!PRO,имеется AV pers.,drWEB(при неоходимости проверяю)

----------


## [email protected]

Уважаемые Гуры !
 Я много использую Интер! Защищался NAV 2003 \ ни чего не обнаруживал\ но каждые  2 \  3 мес переустанавлевал ОС! Перешел на
 AVAST/безплатная * автоматически обновляеться каждый день.После
NAV сразу же обнаружил  7 вирусов\ ОС простояла  9 мес,сейчас  7мес!\
Может это случайность  но попробовать наверное стоит!
Ваше мнение господа?\только аргументированное!\

----------


## SDA

[email protected]   насчет NAV почитай посты  "Нортон Антивирус, или иллюзия защиты", особенно обрати внимание на частоту обновления баз http://216.40.244.200/~aleksand/showthread.php?t=1376

----------


## Sanja

to Gaser:
imho ВБА32 -> vba32  :Wink:

----------


## Iceman

Вот это борьба идёт ;-0). За первое место...

----------


## Geser

> Вот это борьба идёт ;-0). За первое место...


Интересно что Нортон отстал. Похоже до народа начинает доходить  :Smiley:

----------


## Iceman

Ну, по сравнению с лидерами - в ауте, однозначно...

----------


## Algris

Начинал с дяди Пети Нортона много лет назад, затем когда появился Касперский, с чувством гордости за Наших, пользовал этот не самый удачный продукт. Года 2 назад пересел на DrWeb с его параноидальными заскоками. И вот уже около года пользуюсь NOD32 - пока доволен, тьфу-тьфу...

----------


## Muromec

2*Algris*, эта... а чё в ДВ параноидального??

----------


## pig

Наверное, удавленный в последней версии эвристик. Помнится, версии в районе 4.27 на почти все родные файлы из Windows XP кричали, что "probably infected WIN.EXE.Virus".

----------


## Гость

А у меня Panda стоит, пока ещё ни разу не подводила, да и оперативы жрёт мало

----------


## AndreyKa

> А у меня Panda стоит, пока ещё ни разу не подводила, да и оперативы жрёт мало


 Вы очень везучий человек  :Smiley: 
Вот, например, недавно было дело:
This is a report processed by VirusTotal on 06/17/2005 at 16:10:52 (CET) after scanning the file "svrad.dll" file. 
Antivirus Version Update Result 
AntiVir 6.31.0.7 06.17.2005 TR/Agent.CS.1 
AVG 718 06.14.2005 Collected.6.BN 
Avira 6.31.0.7 06.17.2005 TR/Agent.CS.1 
BitDefender 7.0 06.17.2005 Trojan.Agent.CS 
ClamAV devel-20050501 06.16.2005 Trojan.Agent-68 
DrWeb 4.32b 06.17.2005 Trojan.Virtumod 
eTrust-Iris 7.1.194.0 06.16.2005 Win32/Vundo.AF!DLL!Trojan 
eTrust-Vet 11.9.1.0 06.17.2005 Win32.Vundo.AF 
Fortinet 2.35.0.0 06.17.2005 W32/Vundo.H-tr 
Ikarus 2.32 06.17.2005 Trojan.Win32.Agent.CS 
Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.17.2005 Trojan.Win32.Agent.cs 
McAfee 4515 06.16.2005 Vundo 
NOD32v2 1.1143 06.16.2005 Win32/Agent.CS 
Norman 5.70.10 06.17.2005 W32/Agent.DBY 
Panda 8.02.00 06.17.2005 no virus found 
Sybari 7.5.1314 06.17.2005 Troj/Agent-DO 
Symantec 8.0 06.16.2005 Trojan.Vundo.B 
TheHacker 5.8-3.0 06.17.2005 Trojan/Agent.cs 
VBA32 3.10.3 06.17.2005 Trojan.Virtumod

----------


## anton_dr

> Вы очень везучий человек 
> Вот, например, недавно было дело:
> Kaspersky 4.0.2.24 06.17.2005 Trojan.Win32.Agent.cs 
> Panda 8.02.00 06.17.2005 no virus found


Кстати, я тут недавно хотел показать всем на работе, что панда ловит хуже каспера, хватит типа ее продавать. Проверил файлов 10 выцепленных АВЗ с компа. Так Панда и Каспер ошиблись одинаковое кол-во раз. Так что не вышло у меня "убедиловки"  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

> Кстати, я тут недавно хотел показать всем на работе, что панда ловит хуже каспера, хватит типа ее продавать. Проверил файлов 10 выцепленных АВЗ с компа. Так Панда и Каспер ошиблись одинаковое кол-во раз. Так что не вышло у меня "убедиловки"


Похоже Панда в последнее время улучшилась. Однако в общем, я думаю всё же уступит, КАВу. Особенно когда выйдет 2006  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

Вот по поводу Нортона. Стоит он на почтовом сервисе yahoo, и сегодня отлично пропускал Net-Worm.Win32.Mytob.be

----------


## viveka

DrWeb 4.32 ES

----------


## Geser

А Нортон продолжает пропускать Net-Worm.Win32.Mytob.be

----------


## SDA

Рейтинг антивирусов основанных на результатах тестирования антивирусов на платформе Windows XP, которые опубликованы английским журналом "Virus Bulletin" в июне 2005 года.

1 Eset (NOD32)
2 Kaspersky
3 Dr. Web
4 Norman
5 McAfee Inc. (formerly Network Associates)
6 VirusBuster
7 Sophos
8 Frisk (F-Prot)
9 Symantec (Norton)
10 Trend Micro
11 Authentium (formerly Command Software Systems)
12 Computer Associates (InoculateIT/eTrust)
13 Computer Associates (Vet)
14 Украинский Антивирусный Центр

таблица рейтинга http://www.antivirus.ru/OknoA.html

Symantec (Norton) низко упал (даже на VB), но Eset (NOD32) на первом (на знание паковщиков тесты наверное не проводятся).

----------


## ZDM

> Рейтинг антивирусов основанных на результатах тестирования антивирусов на платформе Windows XP, которые опубликованы английским журналом "Virus Bulletin" в июне 2005 года.
> 
> таблица рейтинга http://www.antivirus.ru/OknoA.html


 Это ерунда, а не рейтинг. Так рейтинги раздавать нельзя. Ребята просто посчитали кто сколько побед на VB100 одержал, и по ним рассортировали антивирусы. Таким образом (гипотетически), если на VB выходит новый антивирь, то даже если в кажом тесте он будет получать VB100, то всё равно убдет плестись в хвосте, просто потому, что он участвовал в относительно низком кол-ве тестов.
 И вообще, VB100 - очень специфический тест, как по мне, я бы не советовал на него ориентироваться, а тем более раздавать места.

----------


## SDA

Ну из "старых участников" форума я думаю на него никто особо и не ориентируется. Рейтинг выложил для информации и обсуждения (короткий комментарий с иронией если заметили), хотя хочу сказать, что Касперский и Веб с удовольствием ставят на своих сайтах значок  VB100.

----------


## ZDM

> хотя хочу сказать, что Касперский и Веб с удовольствием ставят на своих сайтах значок  VB100.


 А никто и не отрицает важность VB100 как для АВ компаний, так и для пользователей. Просто VB100 ни в коем случае нельзя воспринимать как рейтинг. Это просто тест на проф-пригодность, и тот кто его получал больше не обязательно является лучшим.
 Вообще любые тесты и рейтинги среди антивирусов ... помоему это глупо   :Wink:

----------


## Terry

> таблица рейтинга http://www.antivirus.ru/OknoA.html


Аналогия: "У меня есть машина (москвич)  84-го года, и она получила уже 164 техталона о Тех. Осмотре. А ваш новый мерседец имеет только два таких талона, значит мой Москвич лучше"   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Miki

Но дома использую DrWeb

----------


## sergey_gum

На сайте VBA я записался в бета-тестеры, прислали ключ до 31.07.2005. Интересно, можно потом опять записаться в тестеры?

----------


## Geser

> На сайте VBA я записался в бета-тестеры, прислали ключ до 31.07.2005. Интересно, можно потом опять записаться в тестеры?


Для пользователей форума бета-тестирование не ограничено  :Smiley:

----------


## kirs

Пользуюсь КАВ-ом и AVAST-ом. И  от себя могу сказать (права юзвера),что КАВ;ловил быстрее остальных (по обнове баз)) по обнаружению,(но иногда правильные программы,записывает в п.опасные)

----------


## Alexey P.

> Ну из "старых участников" форума я думаю на него никто особо и не ориентируется. Рейтинг выложил для информации и обсуждения (короткий комментарий с иронией если заметили), хотя хочу сказать, что Касперский и Веб с удовольствием ставят на своих сайтах значок  VB100.


 Реклама в чистом виде, не имеющая практической ценности. 
 VB100 с большой охотой предоставляет ресурсы своего сайта для рекламы всякому - мягко говоря - хламу, если не сказать большего. Потому лично у меня есть большие сомнения в их бескорыстии и честном проведении тестов.
 Состав тестового набора должен быть неизвестен претендентам, и вот тут точно есть шансы для тех, кто не жаден. Тем более что VB100 и существует за счет спонсоров - жизнь у них такая  :Smiley: .

----------


## Terry

Я бы небыл так котегоричен по поводу VB. Несколькими сообщениями выше я ругался не на тесты VB, а на то, как их интерпретируют.
 Сами ребята в VirusBulletin делают в принципе неплохое дело. Что поделаешь что у них проблемы с финансами, а кому сейчас легко? Кстати спонсоров они набирают только на проведение ежегодной конференции, а в остальном стараются жить за счёт продажи журнала.
 Так же честь им и хвала, что в их журнале (печатном издании) нет рекламы (совсем, ни одной). Иначе все рекламные разоворты были бы скуплены Symantec, Microsoft и прочими гигантами.

 Сами по себе тесты ... думаю что из всех существующих тестов антивирусов, VirusBulletin могут претендовать на звание наиболее объективных. Другое дело что некоторые компании приноровились к их тестам и без проблем постоянно получают VB100 (даже если сам продукт оставляет желать лучшего).

----------


## Гость

я пользуюсь Dr.Web 4.32b

----------


## sergey_gum

> Для пользователей форума бета-тестирование не ограничено


Т.е. надо было указать в дополнительной информации, что пользователь форума VirusInfo?

----------


## Geser

> Т.е. надо было указать в дополнительной информации, что пользователь форума VirusInfo?


Проще. Свежий ключик должен всегда выть тут

----------


## Alexey P.

Насчет пользователей не знаю, чесслово, я за пару дней до истечения действия предыдущего ключика пробовал его заменить на новый - ага, щас. Использует лишь тот ключик, который указан в VBA32_W.ini (а он с цифровой подписью, т.е. фиг подправишь). Т.е. руль в руках у разработчиков антивируса, не у пользователя  :Smiley: .

 А вот лог сегодняшнего обновления:
F:\VBA\beta>update1.bat
Current dir is .\
Start update from http://www.anti-virus.by/beta/update/
Receiving file list
File list received
Download from 'http://www.anti-virus.by/beta/update/'
Downloading 3 file(s) (269.48 Kb)
Downloading file daily.udb
File daily.udb download completed
*Downloading file vba32.key
File vba32.key download completed*
Downloading file VBA32_W.ini
File VBA32_W.ini download completed
Update is successfully completed

 Т.е. для пользователя все происходит на автомате. Самому качать ключ бесполезно - список бета-тестеров ведется разработчиками, и они решают, кому продлять ключ, кому нет. 
 Если возникли проблемы - стоит написать разработчикам - возможно, ошибка вышла  :Smiley: .

----------


## Geser

Так или иначе, если нужен бета ключик - пишите мне, я думаю я устрою  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Участковый

> Самому качать ключ бесполезно - список бета-тестеров ведется разработчиками, и они решают, кому продлять ключ, кому нет.


Скачал вчера вручную - всё работает.

----------


## sergey_gum

Я недавно ключ от VBA потерял до 31.07.05, вчера опять подал запрос и мне прислали уже до 31.09.05.

----------


## Geser

Кстати, интересная тенденция. Если исключить КАВ, то дальше идут наиболее "лёгкие" антивирусы.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Я смотрю, люди начали более активно использовать NOD32, интересно только, какую версию используют?

----------


## Algris

> Я смотрю, люди начали более активно использовать NOD32, интересно только, какую версию используют?


NOD32 2.50.26Admin.Rus (дней 10 назад вышла русская локализация).  




> Кстати, интересная тенденция. Если исключить КАВ, то дальше идут наиболее "лёгкие" антивирусы.


В каком смысле "лёгкие" ? Если по быстродействию, то тот-же KAV пятых версий не тормозит даже на старых (слабых) машинах...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Да нет, КАВ если по уму настроить, то для слабых машин тяжеловат будет. Для слабых машин можно DrWeb, NOD32, McAfee использовать

----------


## Geser

> В каком смысле "лёгкие" ? Если по быстродействию, то тот-же KAV пятых версий не тормозит даже на старых (слабых) машинах...


КАВ 5 только последние билды перестали тормозить. А первые подтормаживали, помню по себе.

----------


## Algris

> Да нет, КАВ если по уму настроить, то для слабых машин тяжеловат будет. Для слабых машин можно DrWeb, NOD32, McAfee использовать


Вот что самое смешное, перепробовал я всё вышеперечисленное, и KAV ( build 5.0.372) жрёт меньше ресурсов  :Cheesy:  и, сеть с ним работает быстрее, чем с DrWeb!

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ну DrWeb и сеть вещи несовместимые. Конечно, 5-ка тормозит систему значительно меньше чем 4-ка, но всё равно, антивирус тяжеловат, хотя, если машина позволяет, то можно ставить, работает надёжно. Но если не ошибаюсь, слишком сильно завязывается с системой и оставляет следы после удаления.
Вот тут http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2793 Geser провёл интересный обзор этого антивируса.

----------


## Algris

> Ну DrWeb и сеть вещи несовместимые. Конечно, 5-ка тормозит систему значительно меньше чем 4-ка, но всё равно, антивирус тяжеловат, хотя, если машина позволяет, то можно ставить, работает надёжно. Но если не ошибаюсь, слишком сильно завязывается с системой и оставляет следы после удаления.
> Вот тут http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2793 Geser провёл интересный обзор этого антивируса.


Уже нет(если ты про альтернативные потоки NTFS) всё удаляется корректно. Это раньше было KAVICHS на каждом файле NTFS раздела, да и то была утилитка(Касперского же) которая всё прекрасно исправляла.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Уже нет(если ты про альтернативные потоки NTFS) всё удаляется корректно. Это раньше было KAVICHS на каждом файле NTFS раздела, да и то была утилитка(Касперского же) которая всё прекрасно исправляла.


Исправляла, но не во всех случаях.

----------


## vegas

:Stick Out Tongue:   LAMMO )) i use  OS  without any reinsall  2 years  and i tellin ya   dat  not depend u  use on no use antivirus , even which  one)))   ,,  somethin more  i mean  norton dat shitty  staff u know ?i neva see much useless  soft cause  it so much fucked u windows regestry , by the way panda.. too 


> Уважаемые Гуры !
>  Я много использую Интер! Защищался NAV 2003 \ ни чего не обнаруживал\ но каждые  2 \  3 мес переустанавлевал ОС! Перешел на
>  AVAST/безплатная * автоматически обновляеться каждый день.После
> NAV сразу же обнаружил  7 вирусов\ ОС простояла  9 мес,сейчас  7мес!\
> Может это случайность  но попробовать наверное стоит!
> Ваше мнение господа?\только аргументированное!\

----------


## vegas

2 admin,  i  got no one fuckin idea how to use my vote in antiviruses rate? do i make myself clear ?

----------


## Geser

> 2 admin,  i  got no one fuckin idea how to use my vote in antiviruses rate? do i make myself clear ?


I don't completely understand why u can’t use u vote, and also it is Russian forum, so please write in Russian and without rude language. Thanks.

----------


## vegas

oops  dat sucks,  i know why ? i did resolve  dat problem , it was cause i not activate my account ))  structure of that conference is a bit strange for me,sorry for disturb..english  why not ? dat better them translite , i think ?

----------


## Geser

> english  why not ? dat better them translite , i think ?


Not all who use this forum understand English.

----------


## spitamen

Yes, GESER was right
Vegas if U want 2 solve your problem here in forum it will be good write down it in russian  :Smiley: 
Respect others and back respect yourself  :Wink: 

VIRUSINFO.INFO FORUM IS FOREVER  :Smiley: 
P.S. All of us know rude language but this forum isn not trash for use it here

----------


## PlainTeXT

Нету самого лучшего антивира..)
Я использую..: 
KAV - хорошо базы обновляются, но плохо эвристик пашет..
McAfee - Детектит нормально) упакованные файло(exe)..
VBA32 - недавно тока его поставил.. эмулер.. извратный =)..
пашет нвплохо вроде)..

----------


## Exxx

> Нету самого лучшего антивира..)
> Я использую..: 
> KAV - хорошо базы обновляются, но плохо эвристик пашет..
> McAfee - Детектит нормально) упакованные файло(exe)..
> VBA32 - недавно тока его поставил.. эмулер.. извратный =)..
> пашет нвплохо вроде)..


  :Thumbsup: 
1) И что, они - все трое у тебя на одной машине живут и дружат?
2) А когда один стоял, проблемы были?
3) Из твоего поста следует что: "Нету самого лучшего антивира" - есть ТРИ самых лучших  :Smiley: 

П.С. У самого DrWeb, пока хватает.

----------


## TIGRIS1975

у меня стоит НОД32,НО НЕ ВСЕ вирусы ловит,приходиться чистить "пандой".По моему более эффективна,но долго чистит,поэтому использую только когда 32й не справляется

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

> у меня стоит НОД32,НО НЕ ВСЕ вирусы ловит,приходиться чистить "пандой".По моему более эффективна,но долго чистит,поэтому использую только когда 32й не справляется


А попробуйте долечивать CureIT(только нужно каждый раз новую версию скачивать), инапишите результаты  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А потом ещё и AVZ полезно пройти, можно кое-что интересное найти.

----------


## Ghost

> А попробуйте долечивать CureIT(только нужно каждый раз новую версию скачивать), инапишите результаты


А зачем новую версию качать? Прекрасно вручную с сайта Веба обновляется.  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> А зачем новую версию качать? Прекрасно вручную с сайта Веба обновляется.


Ну мы же не можем рекомендовать нарушение закона  :Smiley:

----------


## Ghost

> Ну мы же не можем рекомендовать нарушение закона


Cureit и базы Веба в свободном доступе на официальном сайте, ключ к программе идёт в комплекте - по-моему всё законно.  :Smiley: 
Пользуемся и радуемся за свою законопослушность.  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Cureit и базы Веба в свободном доступе на официальном сайте, ключ к программе идёт в комплекте - по-моему всё законно. 
> Пользуемся и радуемся за свою законопослушность.


Я не думаю что разработчики подразумевали такое использование.

----------


## Гость

> Это ерунда, а не рейтинг. Так рейтинги раздавать нельзя. Ребята просто посчитали кто сколько побед на VB100 одержал, и по ним рассортировали антивирусы. Таким образом (гипотетически), если на VB выходит новый антивирь, то даже если в кажом тесте он будет получать VB100, то всё равно убдет плестись в хвосте, просто потому, что он участвовал в относительно низком кол-ве тестов.


Вы невнимательно разобрались в подсчете числа зачетных побед VB100.
В зачет идут только победы за последний год, прежние заслуги не учитываются. А год взят для проверки стабильности результатов тестирования. Если появится новый антивирус, который будет получать стабильные результаты, то через год он станет лидером. Согласитеь, что для антивируса это небольшой срок для подтверждения своего превосходства.

----------


## Dime3us

Штатным у меня везде каспер персонал с расширенными базами,изредка скачиваю DrWebCureIT(халява) ну и конечно AVZ.

----------


## monalisa

Вторую неделю тестирую McAfee Internet Security Suite 2006.До этого держал NOD32 (последнюю версию) и BitDefender (пока не заблокировали обновления).McAfee нашел в моих архивах кряков 4 трояна,которые не нашли ни NOD32,ни BitDefender,ни предыдущий KAV Pro 388.Из минусов отмечу постоянную связь firewall-a с их дочерней структурой hackerwatch.org и неудобные настройки самого firewall-a.

----------


## spitamen

У меня Каспер и Др Веб т.е в какойта машине один в другой другой еси одиь пропустит то второй точно найдет у мя в сети 30 компов и сервак на серваке нод32 пока пашет ничо вроде доволен

----------


## Палыч

KAV5.

Последние тестирования заставляют с интересом посматривать в сторону Dr.WEB'а. Периодически юзаю CureIT. 
Можете считать меня параноиком, но в мечтах у меня -- два компа в "цепочку". Один, как шлюз, снабжённый антивирусом с мощным эвристиком. А второй -- с антивирусом, у которого хорошие сигнатурные базы.
Ну и фаерволлы можно разные прикрутить -- Zone Alarm и Outpost. 
Есть и интересные аппаратные фаерволлы. И не дорогие, между прочим.

----------


## anton_dr

:Smiley:  А можно еще 3-4 машины, с разными наборами АВ/фаер.
В принципе, это не паранойя, а нормальное, "правильное" решение, по типу корпоративной сетки - на входе - фаер, возможно, с антивирусной проверкой, на клиентских машинах - антивирус.
Поправьте меня, если это не так, но производители рекомендуют не включать фаер на клиентских компах, если на машине, раздающей инет стоит стенка.

----------


## Sunix

ДрВеб 4.33.2, потому что маленький и быстрый. недостаточно защищает? вы шутите, я даже SpiderGuard снял потому что он мне так ниче и не впоймал  :Smiley:  т.е. нету столько вирусов чтоб обкладыать ЕЩЕ более сильной защитой. Сканером проверяю папку куда закачиваю с инета и когда приношу что-нить новое от друзей  :Wink:

----------


## Respect

Можете обматерить меня как хотите но я пользуюсь AVG антивирусом.
...............
7)Прошу добавить к опросу AVG (company Grisoft).

----------


## anton_dr

> Можете обматерить меня как хотите но я пользуюсь AVG антивирусом.


Прошу писать на русском языке и проверять написанное в Word

----------


## WaterFish

Не в тему, но по сути.  :Smiley: 
В FF 2 уже встроена проверка орфографии.
К Opera тоже можно ее прикрутить.
Почитайте топик #5, да и всё остальное здесь: http://operafan.net/component/option...,50/topic,66.0

----------


## Respect

> Прошу писать на русском языке и проверять написанное в Word


Буквыед




> Буквыед


Проверено н.х WORDOM

----------


## anton_dr

Дело не в том, буквоед я, или кто, а в том, что читать написанное в таком стиле - затруднительно. Он (стиль) к месту на удаффе, или любом другом п*а*донковском ресурсе, но не здесь.

----------


## Палыч

Кандидат на бан?

----------


## anton_dr

я думаю, да.
Дней на 10.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## maXmo

а что с опросом делать, если со временем предпочтения меняются?

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> а что с опросом делать, если со временем предпочтения меняются?


Да, кстати хороший вопрос. :Wink:  Можно ли поменять?

----------


## anton_dr

Нет  :Smiley: 
Можно просто написать, что, как поменялось  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

то есть опрос как таковой немножечко неактуален

----------


## anton_dr

Такова судьба всех опросов. Через некоторое время их данные устаревают.

----------


## GRAF_INCOGNET

я пользуюсь NOD32 им доволен :Smiley:

----------


## PatronDragon

У меня раньше стояла ПАНДА хорошо работала, но она мне надоела тем, что неадекватно начала реагировать на программу МАЙЛАГЕНТ постоянно надоедая своими сообщениями о каком то там процессе МАЙЛАГЕНТА, поэтому я сменил его на AVG Free и он нормальный не надоедливый совсем тихо себе исправно работает, но плохо что этот антивирус не Free для своего варианта с файерволлом и приходится ставить Firewall Autpost !

----------


## orvman

> У меня раньше стояла ПАНДА хорошо работала, но она мне надоела тем, что неадекватно начала реагировать на программу МАЙЛАГЕНТ постоянно надоедая своими сообщениями о каком то там процессе МАЙЛАГЕНТА, поэтому я сменил его на AVG Free и он нормальный не надоедливый совсем тихо себе исправно работает, но плохо что этот антивирус не Free для своего варианта с файерволлом и приходится ставить Firewall *A*utpost !


 Не знаю как насчет Панды, но сам Firewall Outpost действительно ругается на агента - 100% - знаю про такое.
А пользуюсь всегда KAV, еще со времен DOS, Др.Веб пропускал даже элементарные коды. И никогда не поставлю себе что-то другое. IMHO.

----------


## Палыч

Точно сейчас не вспомню, но где-то проходила информация, что mailagent ещё тот шпиончик. 
OP зря ругаться не будет ИМХО.

----------


## Kreps

NOD32 - 
в его ПЛЮСАХ - обновления можно скачать с офиц. сайтов с помощью ДМ - а это действительно ПЛЮС при моем плохом и-нете...

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Точно сейчас не вспомню, но где-то проходила информация, что mailagent ещё тот шпиончик. 
> OP зря ругаться не будет ИМХО.


Я изучал из любопытства агента - ничего явно шпионского там нет, все в рамках документации и лицензионного соглашения. Судя по всему он попал в базу антишпиона ОП по раздолбайству аналитиков ... Вот если бы они на своем сайте в разделе "Описания вредоносных программ" создали бы его описание и пояснили, в чем суть детекта и что конкретно он там шпионит, где и как - тогда другое дело (и тогда был бы страшный скандал - у агента десятки тысяч юзеров).

----------


## orvman

я кстати на закрытом англоязычном форуме аутпоста для бета-тестеров прописывал насчет модуля Antispyware + mail - реакции ноль. Ну не надо им, значит не надо. Там видимо у ОР смысл такой, что если без спроса что-то прописывается в реестр - значит усе - типа троян. Это типа для юзеров - вот видите какой у Outpost анализатор мощный... смех сквозь слезы.

----------


## DVi

> Я изучал из любопытства агента - ничего явно шпионского там нет


Я смотрел на майлагента лет несколько назад и заметил тогда вот что:
- Анинсталлятор у него был сильно глюкавый и не работал. Соответстсвенно, я делал попытки удалить его вручную (без спецутилит - просто вспоминал по очереди все места, откуда могут автоматом запускаться программы и вычищал его оттуда). И оказалось, что он прописывает себя сразу в несколько мест авторана и четко следит за автораном: если вычистить из одного места, он тут же снова себя перепрописывает. Проактивка шестого КАВа однозначно трактует такие действия как Trojan.Generic, и я с ней согласен - так незачем поступать программе, не имеющей отношение к компьютерной безопасности.

----------


## orvman

> Анинсталлятор у него был сильно глюкавый и не работал.


 Было такое дело, версии те не помню, но согласен. 



> И оказалось, что он прописывает себя сразу в несколько мест авторана и четко следит за автораном: если вычистить из одного места, он тут же снова себя перепрописывает.


 Вычистить, конечно, элементарно  :Smiley: , но Согласен с Вами на 100%. , а с другой стороны агент - это типа как фичи к гуглю..., отсюда, видимо, и вывод.

----------


## Гость

Пользую NOD32, неплохо  обновляется  и  шустрый.Счас  хочу  дополнительно  для  скана  еще  поставить  что-то.Меня  заинтересовали  BitDefender и  eTrust, насколько  они  стоящие? Кто  что  знает - отпишитесь.

----------


## maXmo

> И оказалось, что он прописывает себя сразу в несколько мест авторана и четко следит за автораном: если вычистить из одного места, он тут же снова себя перепрописывает.


я тоже такую фичу заметил. Очень злобная фича.



> Судя по всему он попал в базу антишпиона ОП по раздолбайству аналитиков ...


агент получился очень злобный и в базу попал заслуженно.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Я смотрел на майлагента лет несколько назад и заметил тогда вот что:
> - Анинсталлятор у него был сильно глюкавый и не работал. Соответстсвенно, я делал попытки удалить его вручную (без спецутилит - просто вспоминал по очереди все места, откуда могут автоматом запускаться программы и вычищал его оттуда). И оказалось, что он прописывает себя сразу в несколько мест авторана и четко следит за автораном: если вычистить из одного места, он тут же снова себя перепрописывает. Проактивка шестого КАВа однозначно трактует такие действия как Trojan.Generic, и я с ней согласен - так незачем поступать программе, не имеющей отношение к компьютерной безопасности.


Согласен. Я тоже на это обратил внимание. Не знаю как с этим обстоят дела в новой версии 4.7, но ставить его снова у меня пропало всякое желание.

----------


## Shark

КИС 6.0.2.621

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Что касается агента, из авторана он вынимается выбором пункта меню *запускать при старте виндоуз* =)
Удалять его пока не пыталась... просто отменила автозапуск и иногда запускаю, в морской бой с подругой поиграть)))

----------


## fotorama

в основном на домашнем использую кав
на рабочем нод 32

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex93

я доверяю только Dr. Webу
как по мойму то он очень надежный  :Smiley:

----------


## revan

Nod 32
прикольная вещь только грузиться долго

----------


## ThomasAndersen

KIS 7.0 Just now-THE BEST!!!!!

----------


## mayas

KAV7(как комплекс) + Avira Premium (как сканер) + NOD32 (IMON - мониторю траф)

----------


## ISO

КIS 7.0 очень доволен, считаю, что на данный момент лучшего антивируса+файрвола  нет.

----------


## vovan7777

Comodo+Avira Personal Edition Premium eng+(CureIT и AVZ для прогона иногда)+Ad Muncher (не люблю баннеры,рекламу и скрипты)

----------


## TANUKI

Дома: Комодо (2.4)+Авира Премиум
На работе КАВ 7 + Аутпост

2 mayas,
А зачем КАВ и Авиру вместе ставить? Они ж одинаково хорошо ловят.

NOD32 (IMON - мониторю траф) - а это как удалось навернуть? Установкой только одного модуля, т.е. выборочной инсталяцией версии 2.7? И нет ли конфликта с Каспером?

----------


## rubin

KAV7 + Agnitum Outpost Firewall 4.0

----------


## zerocorporated

KIS7 + avz + spubot + Cureit

----------


## Shu_b

продолжаем там
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=15084

----------

